# What is the island scam?



## rubyy (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone is talking about it and I'm just there clueless...


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm wondering the same thing ......


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

It's when someone starts a tour (so no one can leave the island) and demands money from the other player before they'll end it.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you able to give them money through the ABD, and can't you just turn your DS off?


----------



## katie. (Aug 18, 2013)

I really hope no one falls for this and gives their bells away..


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

Whenever someone tries to do it to me, I just fake AFK until they get bored and enter the tour to get to the next so-called "noob".


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

It's advisable to just turn your 3DS off (or simply flick the wi-fi switch) rather than pay them, yes. If they get paid they'll just think they can do it again to other players. 

It's likely they'll assume you have your pockets stuffed with beetles/sharks and think that you'd rather hand over the money than lose your catches.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 18, 2013)

If you should find yourself in this situation, just hit the wi-fi switch or freak him out to turn the tours off. He/she won't gain a thing, you won't lose a thing unless you were gathering things at the island.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow that's absolutely cruel...and never happened to me, hopefully never does!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

A funny way to trick them is to say "Fine, here's all my bells" and just give them 1,000 or so and say that's all you have because you spent it all.

Then they just get mad and leave. XD


----------



## mooferz (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol, in game robbery. It sounds so ridiculous, haha.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

"give me ur money!!!1!!11!"
"No."
"YESSS GIVE ME UR MONEY!!!!!11!!!1"
"...No..."
"OMG YESSS"
"Fine." *Drops 1 bell*
"..." *Ragequit*


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 18, 2013)

This is just ridiculous how someone can make such a demand u_u


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 18, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> "give me ur money!!!1!!11!"
> "No."
> "YESSS GIVE ME UR MONEY!!!!!11!!!1"
> "...No..."
> ...


That's pretty much losing $35.(person who rage quited) Also, you can't drop 1 bell, only minimum is 100. Sorry to correct, I just can't help it >_<


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, that is pretty dumb. Are people really so desperate for bells?


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 18, 2013)

That's stupid. I admit trolling this guy (not for bells or stuff, just for the lols) but I was about to let him go then he flicked on me. He hadn't gathered anything though and I had only gathered a tiny bit.

This exploit must be annoying though, I haven't visited Club Tortimer in AGEEES. Remember, if you flick, they lose 1,000 and maybe you'll save others. I wonder why they have that machine there though.

Or just wait until they get bored. Like get a drink, read a book if you've gathered. Or pray that someone else will come.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Wow, that is pretty dumb. Are people really so desperate for bells?



I think it's more about the sense of power and the joy of getting free stuff, rather than them actually needing the bells.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait... What if the game designers put the machine there ON PURPOSE O_O...

Like they want to rob our virtral money or something? XD


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 18, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> That's pretty much losing $35.(person who rage quited) Also, you can't drop 1 bell, only minimum is 100. Sorry to correct, I just can't help it >_<



If you go to the ABD, deposit all your bells, withdrawal 1 bell you can do it. Though I don't know who would go thru all that just to give someone your money lol


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 18, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> If you go to the ABD, deposit all your bells, withdrawal 1 bell you can do it. Though I don't know who would go thru all that just to give someone your money lol



You cant drop it on the ground. The minimum to drop is 100 bells


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Aug 18, 2013)

I am an adult -- if this happened to me I would get prpabaly get banned from the island.

The young punk wpuld read every single cuss word known to man and I would then threaten to come and kill their entire family. Their  parents wpuld probably report me to Nintendo.

You need to scare these little entitled punks.


----------



## locker (Aug 19, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> A funny way to trick them is to say "Fine, here's all my bells" and just give them 1,000 or so and say that's all you have because you spent it all.
> 
> Then they just get mad and leave. XD



lololol


----------



## Mailis (Aug 19, 2013)

Or maybe you could give them the sum they want, and after that say sweetly "bye bye" to them and then click the wifi switch? They will think it worked and then they will lose it all (only safe when you know nobody can come to the island with you two and the game won't save after he has picked the bells).

When someone trapped me on the island and demanded my bells, I just answered that maybe he should give me his bells instead. At first I thought I will pretend I don't understand English at all, and I just run around him yelling "hello!" and "cute!" when he's "threatening" me. But this robber was an arrogant gentleman thief, who called me a princess, there were no real insults, so I wasn't too cruel to him. I didn't give him any bells, though.


----------



## beffa (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL I'd be scared but I'd just troll them back or just flick the wifi switch.


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds more like a hostage than a scam.

Not exactly the definition, but the way how I view it, a hostage is to prevent anyone from leaving the room until they get what they demand. Scam is to trick a person without them knowing that they're about to fell for the trap.

Anyway, if I were a victim, I'll give them what they want; And when they're about to leave or when someone comes, I'll flick off the Wi-Fi switch. Brahahaha.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, that's really scummy. 
As far as the whole "They figure you'd rather not lose your catches" thing goes, I wouldn't even care. It's not that hard, plus I'm patient. I kinda want it to happen to me just so I can flick off my wifi switch and laugh at the fact that they didn't get money.


----------



## matt (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh bugger  :/


----------



## Touko (Aug 19, 2013)

In-game robbery? Lol, this is weird XD I don't ever go to Club Tortimer because I end up getting errors as soon I as get there anyway.


----------



## pietrofu (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow. I've never heard of this before. I've also never did club tortimer, though. Makes me never wanna do it now!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 19, 2013)

pietrofu said:


> Wow. I've never heard of this before. I've also never did club tortimer, though. Makes me never wanna do it now!



I personally think it's funny when they try to rob me. I do:

a) Act like I don't understand English, and start using Google Translate to say Spanish stuff
b) Drop 100 bells and say that's all I have because I just spent it all
c) Say "no" over and over until they get bored
d) Act like I'm away from the game
e) Start saying random stuff until they get annoyed and leave

It's _really_ funny to troll them back, because they have a complete rage fit.


----------



## BiggKitty (Aug 19, 2013)

Twice now I have found a tour booked so I could not leave. Neither time was I asked for money but the first time the player was stubborn and would not go on their tour or cancel it, so I sat on top of them literally for about 10 minutes, if they moved I was in their face and they got fed up before I did because I was hopping mad at them..

I would say never ever pay one bell, to do so will encourage them further. As was suggested, leave the game hanging for a while, let them get bored or flip the wifi switch.

I do wonder however, if there are a few ignorant players who book a tour they want and then hope the next player through the entrance will join them. that seemed to be the case on the second time it occurred to me.


----------



## beebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Link to my little experience with the scammers. 

Never give into it. It seems to be growing in popularity, and the only reason I can think of is because it is working with some people. But srsly! It's soooo easy to make money in game. Why harass other players for petty cash?


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 19, 2013)

beebs said:


> Link to my little experience with the scammers.
> 
> Never give into it. It seems to be growing in popularity, and the only reason I can think of is because it is working with some people. But srsly! It's soooo easy to make money in game. Why harass other players for petty cash?



Because Animal Crossing was originally designed for kids, so they figure they can have a bit of fun with five-year-olds.

In my opinion, they're not actually in it for the bells, they just feel like having fun with people who get upset about it.


----------



## Rendra (Aug 19, 2013)

I had my first weird encounter last night. I usually go to Club Tortomier looking for special items for sale. If there isn't anything I want, I go straight to the counter and ask to go home. Last night, just after I got on the island and saw there wasn't anything I wanted, another player came onto the island. I went to the counter to ask to go home and they came running over and pushed me out of the way and started talking to her. I flipped my wi-fi switch and was out of there. I don't know if they were going to try and hold me hostage or not, but I didn't give them the chance.


----------



## Divergent (Aug 19, 2013)

I want someone to do this to me just for Lols


----------



## Umbre (Aug 19, 2013)

I had someone try to do this to me.  They were obviously pretty stupid, as they tried it when THEY were already on the island, and I had just arrived. I hadn't even gone outside to try and catch anything yet, there was literally nothing I could lose by turning off the wifi. So not only did someone try this, they tried it badly.  Amazing.  Sometimes Club Tortimer is full of some real winners.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Aug 19, 2013)

Divergent said:


> I want someone to do this to me just for Lols



Same here. I think I will work on that tonight.


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 19, 2013)

Advice:
Don't ever gather whether it be bug catching, fishing or diving at Club Tortimer.
If you want to play with others, do so, then leave.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Advice:
> Don't ever gather whether it be bug catching, fishing or diving at Club Tortimer.
> If you want to play with others, do so, then leave.



The best method when gathering on the island is to frequently put items away. When the game saves (whenever people enter/leave the island) you keep the items that are already in your box.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Aug 19, 2013)

*I wish I could get into a situation with them! I'd be like ok, :::cough up 100 bells::: then say, "This is what I think you're worth" and just emote laugh until they get pissed and shut off. *


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't visited for sometime but this is making me want to visit. My family and I will be on the floor dying with laughter due to the said robber's stupidity... what exactly can they do to me physically if I don't hand over the bells? Lol


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow. Yeah, this is why I prefer to play with people I actually know in real life when it comes to certain places and such.


----------



## Lucsy (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't understand why they put the ABD there, even if you were to sell stuff on the island, the profit is SUPER low and wasteful.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2013)

Lucsy said:


> I don't understand why they put the ABD there, even if you were to sell stuff on the island, the profit is SUPER low and wasteful.



Perhaps you'd like to transfer bells before you go back? Ii just find it convenient so I don't have to walk all the way to my house or the post office


----------



## Lucsy (Aug 19, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> Perhaps you'd like to transfer bells before you go back? Ii just find it convenient so I don't have to walk all the way to my house or the post office


If they expect us to be making a profit on the island, then Leila needs to not be so cheap. 
That girl is one cheap buyer. lol


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel like going on Club Tortimer to be held on hostage! If I ever do get scammed or trapped, I'll think of clever ways to threaten them back.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't have Club Tortimer anymore but I'm gonna go for it and see if I get held hostage.


----------



## LeAckerman (Aug 19, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I feel like going on Club Tortimer to be held on hostage! If I ever do get scammed or trapped, I'll think of clever ways to threaten them back.



Same here lol!


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 19, 2013)

Speak random languages until they leave out of sheer confusion..

Either that or just drop the money and flick your Wi-Fi switch as soon as they pick it up.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha it'd be actually fun and hilarious to troll the person who's holding you random XD


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Aug 19, 2013)

German's a nice way to scare people. This one guy did it and I started capsing random german words and they finished the tour and we left LOL. But if I had pockets of sharks and beetles I would drop like "heres all of it" because I also deposit most of it so I have like.. 200 only at any time... XD.


----------



## beebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> Haha it'd be actually fun and hilarious to troll the person who's holding you random XD



Yes, it is fun.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

I got disconnected and my bells were put to waste  I guess I'll try another time.


----------



## LeAckerman (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never ran into a scammer yet, but I really want to so I can troll them


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 19, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> That's pretty much losing $35.(person who rage quited) Also, you can't drop 1 bell, only minimum is 100. Sorry to correct, I just can't help it >_<



I'm not sure if I understand this. If you flick the wifi switch, is it possible to corrupt your game data?


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Aug 19, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> I'm not sure if I understand this. If you flick the wifi switch, is it possible to corrupt your game data?



Actually it might seeing as dupers do this and it can make them lose all their data o.o


----------



## rubyy (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd just be like

"I haven't got any bells, that's why I'm here, to collect bugs and sell them for bells"


XD


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 19, 2013)

I always seem to run into super nice people. I'd quite like to meet a scammer as I'm more than happy to wait it out, plus I'm spiteful enough that I'd rather lose everything than let them win xD


----------



## ketchupluver (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol, I had someone to scam me. It was pretty bad too. They were going to give me 89 mil if I gave them 1 mil for it. :/ Yeah, 'cause that definitely makes sense. I decided to humor them and give them the bells, that's when they said "oh I forgot 23 k I'll be right back" and I flicked off the Wi-Fi switch. I've had some people rudely ask me for bells but no one has tried to hold me hostage yet. If I find someone I'll probably just flick the Wi-Fi switch. xD


----------



## yumeria (Aug 24, 2013)

I would love to meet one xD 
I would have a good laugh trolling them in french , spanich , or japanese ( or english ) but I always meet really nice peoples on club tortimer 

since I never catch bugs or fish thing on the international island I wouldn't have something to loose & I pretty sure I would have a great time making them loose there time


----------



## chillv (Aug 24, 2013)

I plan on doing that to people on april fools day. I will start a tour, tell them to give me 1,000,000 bells and then end the tour and say "April fools!". So if you ever see someone doing exactky that on april fools day, just know it's me.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 24, 2013)

It happened to me once but luckily I didn't lose anything apart from 20k which I said was all my money!


----------



## skyandpie (Aug 24, 2013)

I wasn't held hostage for money per-say. My only time I encountered being a victim in a hostage situation was when I was island hoping to find a bottle ship. The island was a full house when I came in. Unfortunately, there was one bossy character who demanded that I go on island tours with her. The other two visitors I assume were held hostage too till they played island games. O_O. So she did the ol'open the inventory menu so I couldn't leave via the docks. She left it on for sometime but was I was lucky enough to escape because she took a break to type something to me.

I would probably just troll and speak French for awhile if I did have something of value to me in the basket. Otherwise I would flick the switch. XD


----------



## Amykins (Aug 24, 2013)

It's a stupid scam anyhow...no one sells the bugs they catch at the island because they don't get much for them.That's like trying to rob a liquor store for $1.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 24, 2013)

You know, I think if I ever were to be put in one of those scam situations, I'd type out pornographic fanfiction until they got weirded out and left or something.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 24, 2013)

^This. 
Is the best idea ever.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 24, 2013)

katie. said:


> I really hope no one falls for this and gives their bells away..



I'm sure others would be suspicious.  If not...I don't want to sound rude, but really, it's their own fault.  I pity everyone, whoever it happens to; thankfully, mostly everyone learns their lesson after the first time!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 24, 2013)

Amykins said:


> It's a stupid scam anyhow...no one sells the bugs they catch at the island because they don't get much for them.That's like trying to rob a liquor store for $1.



Um...what? You can make over 400k in one trip beetle hunting lol


----------



## Summ3rain (Aug 24, 2013)

Sure it may lose me 400k of bugs, but I refuse to be bullied. After all this is just a game and they can't physically hurt me in any way. Nobody should give in to these people, even if it means losing bells. It will just encourage them furthur if you do.


----------



## Chu (Aug 24, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> You know, I think if I ever were to be put in one of those scam situations, I'd type out pornographic fanfiction until they got weirded out and left or something.



Omg I'm laughing so hard right now


----------



## rubyy (Aug 24, 2013)

Omg sorry that made me lol so much oh my god xD


----------



## Azzie (Aug 25, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> Um...what? You can make over 400k in one trip beetle hunting lol



No, I think she means they don't sell them _at_ the island. To Leila.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish I could speak a different language. I'd love to troll the trolls.


----------



## scarletempress (Aug 25, 2013)

xbiohazard0 said:


> German's a nice way to scare people. This one guy did it and I started capsing random german words and they finished the tour and we left LOL. But if I had pockets of sharks and beetles I would drop like "heres all of it" because I also deposit most of it so I have like.. 200 only at any time... XD.


Hahaha oh my god, I'll start doing that (though I do know some German words).


----------



## ketchupluver (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



idiotcurl said:


> You know, I think if I ever were to be put in one of those scam situations, I'd type out pornographic fanfiction until they got weirded out and left or something.



Yes.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 26, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> You know, I think if I ever were to be put in one of those scam situations, I'd type out pornographic fanfiction until they got weirded out and left or something.



This idea says it all.


----------



## kasane (Jan 16, 2014)

Well this girl (Alicia from A.M.Town) started cutting down all the trees and I decided to escape on a tour but she was talking to Grams which didn't allow me to leave. So I AFK'ed and waited for 5 mins, after that she was gone...


----------

